# 4x4 specialist insurance?



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi guru's, just wondering if people can point me to the best place to insure a 4x4. Either an older couple of grand type affair, or perhaps something a litle newer but not brand new. Will be limited milage, parked off rd etc etc. It will be for winter use and then weekends with dogs

So what you got?

Matt


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

We used sureterm direct cheep as chips but they did stitch us up when we had to cancel the policy 1/2 way through the term as we sold the car..... we got back from them sweet **** all after cancellation charges and other policy fees !

I believe adrian flux are meant to be good


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

no where 

i rang around 9 insurance companies for quotes on my freelander (T plate), bought for the same reasosn as you. winter use, and the odd weekend in summer etc

cheapest was £640, but ranged to £1790  crazy stuff but this was for a new policy with 0 no claims


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers guys. We have it sorted now. After a bit of messing about we got it for same as you about £650. Took a multi car policy in the end. 53 plate RR


----------

